# Would you buy this horse?



## horsecrazymeetsjustcrazy (Dec 10, 2012)

Although the gaits are quite comfortable, and the horse is sweet as pie, I was told the conformation is terrible and not to buy him. Would you agree? Why or why not?


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

I will let the conformation gurus handle this one, but I will just say I do not like the way he is put together. Head is too big, neck weird, looks like he may be cow hocked to me.........Is he over at the knee or is his shoulder funky?

He is sort of cute tho and sweet looking in his own special way.......;-)


----------



## GamingGrrl (Jan 16, 2013)

I like his body, but it does just look like someone kinda slapped on a completely different horses head and neck. His back is long. It looks like his front right *might* be a clubbed hoof?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SnowCowgirl (Jun 3, 2010)

depends, what do you want him for?


----------



## horsecrazymeetsjustcrazy (Dec 10, 2012)

He is trained in low-level polo, eventing, and dressage. I would want him for all three.


----------



## toto (Mar 3, 2013)

Can you get a better pic with him standing square? 

This one makes him look camped under(hinds)- his neck looks under muscled- his forelegs look toed out- tied in at the knee- and has long pasterns.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

I see a horse with a big head, but I like a horse with a big head. Anyone can have a beauty, I like the horses with some character in their looks. 
I believe once in some work, he will be a nice horse for you, he does remind me of a Polo horse.
I really like his big feet.


----------



## FlipFlopTipTop (Apr 10, 2013)

I agree with others but honestly you need different pictures. I think better pictures would actually improve the way he looks. His neck for sure needs some muscle. His head looks HUGE partly to the halter the way it is.. I think. If it was fitted under his throat and not hanging down I believe it would look better as well.


----------



## SnowCowgirl (Jun 3, 2010)

he might not make the olympics but I don't see why he wouldnt be great for low level stuff, especially if he's already trained for it. I think he's adorable in a somewhat hilarious way, and looks sweet as heck.


----------



## horsecrazymeetsjustcrazy (Dec 10, 2012)

OK- more pictures coming. I was told he was downhill and too straight in behind. hey also thought his neck tied in too low.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

His rear end is nice enough. Cute face... awkward neck/shoulder but do you have any "in action" photos?


----------



## FlipFlopTipTop (Apr 10, 2013)

Keep in mind if hes over at the knee you may run into issues down the road. I got one this past fall knowing he had problems and was told he would need corrective shoes to be ridden. He was off 3+ years and just had a normal trim. Its a long process but were doing corrective trimming with him to try to get him sound.


----------



## OurLizardsHope (Feb 19, 2012)

If you like the horse and the vet approves I would buy him in a heart beat!


----------



## existentialpony (Dec 4, 2012)

What stands out to me is how upright his shoulder is, and the way his neck ties in and appears rather awkward... and I wish his hocks were a tad lower. But I'll be honest, something about him resonates with me! He's sweet-looking. I'd like to see more pictures to get a better idea of what he's like.

I don't think he's so over at the knee that you'd run into problems.


----------



## horsecrazymeetsjustcrazy (Dec 10, 2012)

photo from front outside


----------



## FlipFlopTipTop (Apr 10, 2013)

existentialpony said:


> What stands out to me is how upright his shoulder is, and the way his neck ties in and appears rather awkward... and I wish his hocks were a tad lower. But I'll be honest, something about him resonates with me! He's sweet-looking. I'd like to see more pictures to get a better idea of what he's like.
> 
> I don't think he's so over at the knee that you'd run into problems.


I dont think he looks that bad over the knee either but its hard to tell with these pictures.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

If you get so far as a PPE, I would definitely question that right front-could just be a bad farrier, but does look a bit clubbed.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

What is low-level polo? If someone trains that horse to GP, nobody will care what his head is like. 

Sorry, I know that is an internet-induced rationalization so you don't get stomped by some "expert" who says only perfect horses go to higher than first level, but it is just not true. 

Carry on....
Nancy


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

I think he looks good enough for what you have in mind.

If by chance he doesn't work out, I have a friend in the East, who rehomes Polo Ponies. She plays Polo herself and plays them all, to see how good they are before placing. Many PPs of course, can adapt to other diciplines. Let me know if you need her number. She runs a wonderful rescue in NY. Usually has several good Polo Ponies and often a few Warmbloods and Belgians. 

Lizzie


----------



## SnowCowgirl (Jun 3, 2010)

a question about over at the knee - someone told me that many TB's are bred to be over at the knee on purpose because apparently it actually makes them LESS prone to injury?


----------



## cowgirl4753 (Aug 3, 2012)

SnowCowgirl said:


> a question about over at the knee - someone told me that many TB's are bred to be over at the knee on purpose because apparently it actually makes them LESS prone to injury?


Yes and no, it is better to have a horse over at the knee then behind. But their "stay apparatus" doesnt work properly as they can't lock their front end. Their legs are often weaker and are more prone to tripping and falling. But they often carry themselves better as they have to use the hindend more to balance themselves.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SnowCowgirl (Jun 3, 2010)

ah I see, thanks for that!

I like this horse. If he's as sweet as he looks, and passes a pre-purchase exam, I'd buy him


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I, personally, would not buy this horse. But that doesn't mean you shouldn't. I'm very picky about conformation, looks, attitude, athleticism and pedigrees. If a horse is lacking in any of those departments I won't touch 'em. That leave a whole lot of really nice, talented horses for everyone else! So I say, if you like him, buy him and enjoy him!


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

to me, a safe, honest, sound horse is my first priority.

I have learned over the years that looks aren't good for much, unless your showing in specific, appearance focused disciplines.

you cant ride the papers, and bloodlines don't always breed true.

he's not the most gorgeous horse, but if he's sound, sane, safe, and capable of doing what you want, go for it.


----------



## PreciousPony (Feb 15, 2013)

BlueSpark said:


> to me, a safe, honest, sound horse is my first priority.
> 
> I have learned over the years that looks aren't good for much, unless your showing in specific, appearance focused disciplines.
> 
> ...


EXACTLY!! For example, these two horses:

















First horse is Einstein, the second one is Trinity. Neither one of these horses is a conformation superstar by ANY MEANS. Check out Einstein's pasterns. It's hard to see with trinity, but she's very downhill. They each have their flaws. Yet BOTH of these horses are everyones favorite draws at IHSA shows. 

If you draw Einstein you're guarenteed to win your flat class, because he's comfortable, easy, and makes you look good (He's wearing that sash because he won Best Flat Horse Draw at Zone finals.)

Trinity isn't the most comfortable for flat, but she's a dream for jumping! SO easy to see a distance on, auto changes, can make all the strides, and jumps up to 3' without a problem.

So while conformation IS important, don't get me wrong... attitude, soundness, temperment, and ability are ALSO important!


----------

